# Good Bugs, Bad Bugs and



## Turtulas-Len (Aug 24, 2014)

Spotted this wasp type bee looking thing eating an inch worm on a pumpkin leaf today,

I think I saw a bee that looked like this digging a tunnel in the dirt where I planted the horseradish a couple weeks ago, but really didn't pay much attention to it. I have no idea what it is but I like what it eats. I didn't notice the ant when taking the pic, but it seems he likes the caterpillar juice. This grasshopper is one of the largest we have here at the beach, it is just a foot so from the bee.

The annual type cicadas are coming out of the ground this time of year, here is one that made it past the box turtles this morning, The older box turtles know how and when to look for them and have a good breakfast, It's almost like they hear them digging out.

The last pic is what Walker does every morning, Warming up so he can have a good poop.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 24, 2014)

I love Walker's rendition of Superman!


----------



## ascott (Aug 25, 2014)

Announcer clearly tags Walter as "SAFE"....perfect slide into home plate and snooze form....I LOVE IT.....he wears that ramp well....


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 26, 2014)

Watch out for that predatory wasp. The other insects are harmless enough. I love the photos.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Aug 28, 2014)

Here is a cicada and it's empty shell not long after coming out of the ground, it is on a car tire, I moved it to a golf cart tire to finish hardening, so it can fly off, land somewhere and make a lot of noise.

The last pics are of one of my lucky male easterns that roam the yard that has caught a cicada for breakfest, It is usually the females that I see eating cicadas, they seem to be better hunters.


----------



## terryo (Aug 28, 2014)

Hate when they come up. They are so loud and you can't even go hiking in the woods here. My smaller turtles won't go near them, but I see the adults eating one every now and then. I see the empty shells all over the trees here too.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Aug 31, 2014)

another very loud bug,

this one is nocturnal, so we get to enjoy noisy bug chatter day and night. The next pic was taken today also, I think iT

is kinda neat something you don't see everyday.


----------

